# Green River, Utah - ABC



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Camp in designated sites only. There will be sites available most likely. There are sites you can only sign up for at little hole put in/ takeout no more than 24 hours before launch. Have fun and practice safe sex through social distancing. Better check about shuttle, could be a problem.


----------



## Johnzstz (Jun 3, 2019)

Definitely reserve a site if camping in B section or check little hole camp board or camp host and pay there. Make sure you are only in the site you reserved. Camp name signs are at each camp. Section C do not have to be reserved And are first come first serve


----------



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks!

Primarily will be a fishing trip. How is the fishing usually around the end of May? Any other advice or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

No camping in A, of course, and there are great sites in B. Why risk it when sites are reservable? And sites in C are few and far to come by, especially in the canyon section between the bridges. There is a site on river left that is a launch/takeout if I remember correctly but I don't remember if camping is allowed.


----------



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

I went ahead and reserved Cats Paw Site. I didn’t know if the first come first serve sites were better, but at least I have one for now.


----------



## Johnzstz (Jun 3, 2019)

Fishing is always great. Section C is slow and relaxing float watch for camp sites if you plan on camping in this section as they are not obvious and mosquitoes are too be expected. 
Enjoy


----------



## barry hatch (Mar 26, 2006)

walterwhite said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Primarily will be a fishing trip. How is the fishing usually around the end of May? Any other advice or suggestions would be appreciated.


The fishing is great! With the right gear. Sorry I can't help you with gear suggestions. I don't fish, but I see people pulling out 16"+ all the time. Enjoy.


----------



## thayes (Aug 25, 2006)

I would reserve a site if possible, otherwise it's driving down to little hole to write your name on a whiteboard.


----------



## RivRunner (Mar 1, 2009)

I've stayed in Cats Paw before, nice campsite, has a lot of shade. End of May can be great fishing. Also could be huge dam releases for the endangered fish which makes for a fast float and tougher fishing. Typical flow is 800-3000 cfs, end of May/early June can be anywhere from 800-12,000cfs depending... If it's really high water, wade fishing is very tough, fishing out of the boat is usually finding an eddy and tossing dry flies. Can be a great time for Cicadas. Check with Trout Creek, they have a website with fishing reports and suggested flies. Here's website for flows last spring, it got up to 9K cfs 1st week of June

https://nwis.waterdata.usgs.gov/nwi...od=&begin_date=2019-04-30&end_date=2019-06-20

Have fun.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*try these.*



walterwhite said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Primarily will be a fishing trip. How is the fishing usually around the end of May? Any other advice or suggestions would be appreciated.


I like streamers on these sections of the Green River, fishing is good. Keep extra backing on your reels if the river comes up, trout get in the main current and they make some good miles. Flatten your barbs, it helps when your dog takes a streamer
in the nose unexpectedly, they tend to get pissed real quick. Have fun, don't ask me the names of the streamers, so I up loaded a photo to make it easier for me.


----------



## dwjohnson (Mar 1, 2020)

The "camp sites" on the C section are sketchy at best and some are little more than dirt lots on the edge of the road, the others are marked, but have almost no landing / beaching areas. Also be absolutely sure to scout Taylor's Flat Bridge at anything above average flows, and avoid the left. Did it this weekend at 1k cfs and Red Creek was extremely boney and if you are loaded down you may want to portage heavier gear to keep from hanging up. Really good campsites, potable water and vault toilets at Indian Crossing.


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jul 15, 2011)

FYI-

Weekends can be very crowded for campsites here. We have driven all the way to Little Hole to "get on the board" and nothing is available. Wish this service was available online, and the 24 thing was enforced. Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## Johnzstz (Jun 3, 2019)

New story today river is at 10000 
Ten times yesterday! Not making it under the bridge


----------



## ElGuapo74 (May 23, 2020)

Hi! We camped at Cats Paw last year and it was awesome! Hope you had a blast!


----------

